

Ask HN: Why isn't Heroku multi-AZ? - matt2000

It seems like every time AWS has a problem in a single AZ all of Heroku has a problem or is down. I would have thought their apps as "slugs" system would be designed to avoid this exact kind of scenario?
======
taigeair
yeah our site went down too

